# Greek restaurants in South London



## Dr Nookie (Aug 16, 2012)

Are there any? And if so, are they any good? I bloody love Greek food (it's great for us veggies!) but I always have to schlepp up to North London to enjoy. Does anyone know of any good Greek restaurants dahn sarf! Used to be one in Camberwell but not sure if it's still there. I'm based in Streatham but will travel for a goodly stuffed pepper. And if there's a Metaxa to be had as well, happy fucking days!!


----------



## oryx (Aug 16, 2012)

The one at the end of Camberwell Grove is still there AFAIK (I remember it from many years ago and revisited it about a year ago).

I thought it was bog-standard but OK.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 16, 2012)

There's one at the Elephant next to the big new tower iirc. No idea if it's any good though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There's one at the Elephant next to the big new tower iirc. No idea if it's any good though.


 
My Big Fat Greek!  It looks really gimmicky but I heard from someone or other that it's actually alright.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2012)

There used to be one on the southbank somewhere.  I went there on a fairly rubbish date once years back.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> There used to be one on the southbank somewhere. I went there on a fairly rubbish date once years back.


 
The Real Greek.... used to go occasionally with my mum.


----------



## lukepay (Aug 17, 2012)

http://mezekitchen.co.uk/meze/

Bedford Hill Balham


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 17, 2012)

There used to be a lovely Greek restaurant in Streatham Hill about 5 doors down the road from Streatham Hill Station. It was run by a really friendly family from Athens. It closed a few years ago unfortunately.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 17, 2012)

Isn't Troy in Streatham Greek?

E2A: Nope, *Turkish Restaurant, Mediterranean Restaurant*


----------



## se5 (Aug 20, 2012)

oryx said:


> The one at the end of Camberwell Grove is still there AFAIK (I remember it from many years ago and revisited it about a year ago).
> 
> I thought it was bog-standard but OK.


 
Yes Vineyard Taverna restaurant still there - reasonable 'standard' greek - good food; nothing fancy and good value. I particularly like the fact that you get chips with most of the dishes including the rice ones!

FM Mangal nearby on Camberwell Church Street is a Turkish cafe/restaurant which has a good range of similar food (sorry not really an expert on these things - seems similar to me!)

There is also Sappho near Clapham North tube which is good but I havent been to for years. When I went there were no menus as such - just a series of courses all very good.

Slightly different but recommended by vege friends is Pasha restaurant on Camberwell Road - its Kazakstani in origin but has a range of Greek/ Mediterranean food http://www.pashahotel.co.uk/pasha-restaurant-pasharestaurant-2.html


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 20, 2012)

oh I forgot about Sappho... is it still there?  Used to go years ago.  A very "particular" restaurant that one... used to enjoy it's bonkersness.


----------



## se5 (Aug 21, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> oh I forgot about Sappho... is it still there? Used to go years ago. A very "particular" restaurant that one... used to enjoy it's bonkersness.


Yeah still there - someones even made a film about it


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 21, 2012)

oh must go back soon.. had a few early dates with my husband there.  I always remember they brought us the menu and then as we were about to order they took them away and told us not to bother with the menus - that they would just bring us food.  So so so so much food!  Not gourmet but cheap and fun and home cooking.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 22, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> My Big Fat Greek! It looks really gimmicky but I heard from someone or other that it's actually alright.


 
It does look gimmicky, doesn't it, and the name is enough to put me off as well.  However, a mate of mine had his birthday dinner there a few weeks back and the food was actually very good.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 22, 2012)

big fat greek is cypriot, there's quite a difference between mainland and cypriot cuisine - for instance you won't find hummous or oval flat pitta breads in Greece. I had no idea about that sappho place, thanks so much for the info it's not far from me - is it definitely still there?


----------



## Oula (Aug 22, 2012)

Sappho is still there and still good. They did the food for our wedding nine years ago and we went there on a baby free date recently.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 22, 2012)

lefteri said:


> big fat greek is cypriot, there's quite a difference between mainland and cypriot cuisine - for instance you won't find hummous or oval flat pitta breads in Greece. I had no idea about that sappho place, thanks so much for the info it's not far from me - is it definitely still there?


Definitely still there. Here's a snap of the menu for you.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for that, fava and melitzanosalata, now we're talking


----------



## se5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jay Rayner reviewed FM Mangal yesterday - http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/aug/26/restaurant-review-fm-mangal-london


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 29, 2012)

FM Mangal is lovely and they're especially lovely with kids.  Great place for Sunday lunch.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 29, 2012)

se5 said:


> Jay Rayner reviewed FM Mangal yesterday - http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/aug/26/restaurant-review-fm-mangal-london


 
Oh ffs   I know he's local but if he keeps doing this I'll never get a seat of any of my favourite restaurants again


----------



## Warren Ackerman (Oct 25, 2012)

Try http://www.greeklondon.co.uk/


----------



## clicker (Oct 25, 2012)

The Village Taverna in Lee/Blackheath is our Greek local....but also often go to the Real Greek as mentioned before on the Southbank...best on a rainy wet Tuesday when it isnt rammed with tourists....went there the night before the Diamond Jubilee celebrations this year and the miles of wet bunting flapping in the dark sounded like we'd been transported to  Hitchcock's The Birds.

But the best greek food? In Greece, mid summer under an azure sky,toes dipping in the Med and the cheese pies melting in your mouth


----------

